# CBS This Morning - April 13th, 2018 - Elon Musk offers rare look inside Model 3 Factory!



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

_"The pioneering electric car company Tesla has suffered a series of very public challenges since the beginning of this year. Its high-profile CEO Elon Musk called this a period of "production hell." Most of the troubles revolve around the company's Model 3 sedan, its first mid-priced, mass-produced electric car. Musk takes "CBS This Morning" co-host Gayle King on a tour of his Silicon Valley factory."_

_*It is the first time network cameras were allowed inside the production line.*_

_



_
_



_
_



_


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wish I checked this instead of watching off of my DVR!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

two additional short clips CBS has since posted


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Loved seeing all those robots and Model 3 parts coming together! 

And of course Elon being himself..... sometimes awkward, lost in his own head and thoughts at times and brutally honest regardless of what investors or the public want to hear him say.


----------

